# I need help with choosing a new brand name



## NathanB94 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello, my name is Nathanael. I have decided to try and start a t-shirt company. I am currently in the brainstorming stages of it though. One of the first things I am doing is coming up with the company name and logo. 


These are the ones I have decided to choose from:


B. & Linen
B. & Lemon
Lee & Linen
Lee & Lemon


The logo will be one of the names above hovering over a lemon in the shape of an arc. (I choose a lemon because I think it represents like freshness or something lol) The logo would be placed left, upper chest area.


Which name should I use and do you like the idea of the logo?


Thanks a lot and happy Valentine's Day! 
(sorry for posting this twice...I am a newbie lol)


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

What kind of designs do you want to sell? Do any of these potential names have any meaning in relation to the products you're selling? 

To me, these names kind of sound like Crabtree and Evelyn or a company that sells bed and table linens. Or perhaps linen clothing or something. Is that what you're aiming for with the name?


----------



## NathanB94 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well for me the logo is the design. I wasn't going for "artsy" type of designs just something simple and cool. I would want my brand to for people who wear t-shirts 24/7 and want to look good and feel comfortable, or if your brand has more of a fashion sense to it rather than just awesome looking t-shirts. And I kind of got the lemon idea for fruit of the loom. They use fruits for their logo so I said why not with shirts.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Nathanael and welcome to the forums!

To me personally, apart from fresh fruit, "lemon" has a bit of a negative connotation. Here in Australia if you say "they sold me a lemon" it would mean someone has bought a dud, a low quality/inferior product, a reject.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Nathaneal, welcome to the forums.

Your brand should be more than just a name and logo. So start by thinking about your product line, designs, style of clothing and target market. How and where are you going to sell your shirts? Who is going to buy them? What do they do? Where do they go? What do they read? What music do they listen to? How do you want them to feel when they wear your shirts?

As you start to answer these questions, you're overall branding should start to make sense. Then you can decide on a brand name.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

how about 'lemon lee'? kinda rolls off the tongue. but, wouldn't a banana make for a better arc?  oo, oo, oo! damn, i'm some kind of freakin' genius (or something ~ no further commentary is asked for on the topic, thanks)! all your designs are made with pictures of fruit! eh? eh? eh?! 

oh, yeah, and ditto what everyone else said.


----------

